# RDP Session Monitoring on Server 2003



## trufflepig (Sep 28, 2009)

We have a Windows 2003 terminal server and we need to be able to monitor the various remote desktop sessions and what they're doing (there are some remote users logging in via VPN), and check all connected remote desktop sessions that are Active or Inactive so that we can kill them cleanly if necessary, without having to use the qwinsta/rwinsta utilities or logging directly onto the server and using Terminal Services Management.

Does anyone know of any 3rd-party shareware / freeware that will do this job through a graphical interface, and possibly show the various processes / applications in use for the various sessions as well as time active / idle?


----------

